# 3 Match Attempt



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have done this so many times it just has to light one day,


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

impressive shooting! im sure if you keep trying you'll get it.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

good to see you mate, been a while! keep on trying with the match lighting, its always fun watching good shooters. dont be a stranger!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

newconvert said:


> good to see you mate, been a while! keep on trying with the match lighting, its always fun watching good shooters. dont be a stranger!


Only been back around a week Had shingles was not able to sit comfortable or get a full nights sleep for three weeks it was unbelievably extremely painful and had very very sensitive skin all on my right side of my back and chest. I was in no state to even use the computer any movement was a killer.


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

i'm so envious of you marksmen!!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I was wondering what happened with you Hawk... hope I never get shingles, I know if you had chicken pox as a kid you're far more likely to get it... and I did, so I might....
Anyway good shooting on the matches Man! I'm only surprised Mythbusters hasn't tried to get in on the action.... because they like to "bust" youtube videos all the time... I'd LOVE to go out to Cali and show 'em how it's done!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> I was wondering what happened with you Hawk... hope I never get shingles, I know if you had chicken pox as a kid you're far more likely to get it... and I did, so I might....
> Anyway good shooting on the matches Man! I'm only surprised Mythbusters hasn't tried to get in on the action.... because they like to "bust" youtube videos all the time... I'd LOVE to go out to Cali and show 'em how it's done!


Send them an email Bill and get them interested, As for shingles their are two main causes that bring it life, one is stress the other is tiredness, mine would have been tiredness as I work shifts I am unable to sleep more than three hours when on nights and in that time I wake up several times. I have now purchased a set of eye covers that block out the light and managed four hours and only woke twice so it's helping. And finally to Bo Kennedy It's hard to understand why everyone can't shoot well, you call us marksmen but all I do is point aim and shoot as you do, why the results are not the same I really don't know. All I will say is shoot the way that feels right for you not the way that is seen as the norm, grip, stance, choice of catapult, you may well pick one that looks fantastic and very well made but it might not suit you, if it does not feel right get rid of it you will never shoot well with something that does not tick all your boxes.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here's another this time with the Dankung general


----------

